# jogl - verschiedene Versionen



## jogl (4. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

mir ist aufgefallen das zwischen den diversen jogl versionen ein großer untersched ist. Die meißten Tutorials nutzen aber immer die alte, wo es noch getGLU() gab usw. ...
Ich hab mich zwar schon mit OpenGL befasst (in C++ und Basic), aber ich weis jetzt weider nicht wie ich den Grundaufbau gestalten soll. Bitte hier um hilfe.

Achja, ich benutze JFrame s.

Danke!


----------



## Soulfly (4. Aug 2008)

Die Versionsunterschiede sind leider mit Jogl 1.1 aufgekommen. Haben aber eigentlich keine wirklich großen Ausmaße.
Das meiste sind nur umbenannte Klassen. zB GLDrawable zu GLDrawable. Wenn du einen kleinen Anhaltspunkt haben willst mit den aktuellen dingen, kannst du auf meiner Seite www.soulflyhome.com nachschauen, da sind die beiden Tutorialquellen schon mit dem neuen jogl programmiert. Die dienen eher dazu um die Nutzung zu verdeutlichen

Ansonsten ist http://www.javagaming.org/forums/index.php deine Anlaufstelle.

Bis dann
Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## jogl (4. Aug 2008)

Ok danke. Ich schau da mal rein...

Dürfte ich dich vil. in icq adden wenn ich weitere Fragen habe?


----------



## Soulfly (4. Aug 2008)

kk bin aber selten online


----------



## jogl (4. Aug 2008)

Eine Frage noch... wie bekomme ich in der neuen Version ein GLU Objekt aus dem GLAutoDrawing? oder geht das jetzt ganz anders?

Ich brauch das für die Perspective...


----------



## Marco13 (4. Aug 2008)

Das kann man sich jetzt wohl einfach mit
private final GLU glu = new GLU();
erstellen.


----------



## Soulfly (5. Aug 2008)

Jo das stimmt wohl!


----------



## Guest (8. Aug 2008)

Eine Frage wäre da noch...

Gibt es in jogl kein glGet()?

Im doc steht es nicht...


----------

